# Old barn near Glamis, Scotland, July 'o8



## spacepunk (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello folks, I came across this old barn on my travels across the countryside. Loads of Hogweed about so had to be careful picking my path around the back.



































































Love'n'Peace.
SP.


----------



## Neosea (Jul 30, 2008)

That is a grand old place. Thanks for the photo's


----------



## spacepunk (Jul 30, 2008)

Thankyewverymuch!


----------



## lost (Jul 30, 2008)

I wish I could find interest in places like this, then I'd never run out of places to explore!


----------



## spacepunk (Jul 30, 2008)

You gotta take 'em when you find 'em.
Smelly old barns ain't my CoT man, I wish there was a derelict asylum round every corner.


----------



## wolfism (Jul 31, 2008)

lost said:


> I wish I could find interest in places like this, then I'd never run out of places to explore!


Just what I was thinking.


----------



## foz101 (Jul 31, 2008)

Barn-tastic!


----------



## Alir147 (Jul 31, 2008)

Now Il let you in to a secret... I am actually quite a barn fan. Not normal farm barns, but remote hill ones. And this is why.... if you know where to look, they can actually give a great insight in to the lifes of the people who lived there, in the form of graffiti on the old corn threshing machines, which still exist in about 70% of all remote hill farm barns and byres....

for example (links to my flickr)

this big wooden thing is a good example of the old corn threshing machines

http://www.flickr.com/photos/scotlands-forgotten-places/2345610513/in/set-72157604164501446/

here's a date (1843) - so it gives you an idea of what sort of times you can see

http://www.flickr.com/photos/scotlands-forgotten-places/2346439888/in/set-72157604164501446/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/scotlands-forgotten-places/2346440876/in/set-72157604164501446/


there are so many out there, and it's not just dates. I've seen sheep counts, community news (remember these now empty remote glens were once full of old farms and crofts as late as the 1960's), an appeal for a missing woman from a farm last seen "wearing wullie Gordon's clothes", little bits about winter weather and harsh frosts in the 1800's, pictures of people, and even a cocky young farm hand writing " [womans name] is a great worker between the bed sheets" 

And then they wonder why they had families of 12!!


----------



## wolfism (Jul 31, 2008)

Alir147 said:


> I am actually quite a barn fan


I'll remind you of that shocking admission next time I see you. 

Joking aside Ali, have you been to Etnach in Glentanar? It was the highest working farm in Britain until the 1960's, and last time I was up there it was mostly accessible, although the estate had locked parts off.


----------



## Alir147 (Jul 31, 2008)

haha!  I actually just read it back and it sounds so sad! 

aye! I've been up to Etnach a few times! Great for the bikes! I'm a very keen hillwalker / mountain-biker so have wondered all over the landscape there! In fact, the nearby "half way hut" has some old "graffiti" from my granda in it from decades a go, but he's deed - and that's all because of asbestos - so be careful guys when your tunneling your way through lagging to get to a room!


----------



## wolfism (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, I remember parking at Braeloine and walking all the way up past the hut … but I guess it doesn't warrant a thread here. Came in useful when the rain started, though.


----------



## Alir147 (Jul 31, 2008)

haha!  the half way hut definitely doesn't warrant a thread here - but you know, stranger things have happened.....


----------



## wolfism (Jul 31, 2008)

And I think I know just the man for the job, too …


----------



## Alir147 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Sabtr (Aug 1, 2008)

Alir147 said:


> Now Il let you in to a secret... I am actually quite a barn fan. Not normal farm barns, but remote hill ones. And this is why.... if you know where to look, they can actually give a great insight in to the lifes of the people who lived there, in the form of graffiti on the old corn threshing machines, which still exist in about 70% of all remote hill farm barns and byres....
> 
> for example (links to my flickr)
> 
> ...



Oo oo!! I know of a local farm where they had stables for the farm horses and on the back of a door there is some graffitti showing a horse which is carved into the door. I'm sure it has a date too. Memo to diary "Go take a pic for the forum tomorrow".


----------



## Bryag (Aug 1, 2008)

wolfism said:


> And I think I know just the man for the job, too …



Words escape me


----------



## The Pirate (Aug 2, 2008)

Sweet...that`s a nice old place.


----------

